# Local channels OTA with ViP211



## lmanna (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi,

I am a new owner of a ViP 211 and the Dish installed it while I was away. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get the OTA local channels to work. When I start the scanning for local OTA channels the signal strength is stuck at 0 as if no Antenna is connected. I connected an amplified rabbit ears antenna from RadioShack in the antenna in input and I get 0 signal strength in all 99 channels. I think I should get something !!

It seems to me that I am doing something wrong but I don't know what. Calling Dish is hopeless (most CSR claim that Dish doesn't support OTA reception or read back to you what's in the manual and the guy who installed it had NEVER configured OTA reception in 3 years of working for DISH  )

This used to work fine with our old dish-box. Anyone has any hint ... do I need to pay something to use OTA ??? What's going on ?    

Very frustrated.

Luigi--


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

lmanna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new owner of a ViP 211 and the Dish installed it while I was away. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get the OTA local channels to work. When I start the scanning for local OTA channels the signal strength is stuck at 0 as if no Antenna is connected. I connected an amplified rabbit ears antenna from RadioShack in the antenna in input and I get 0 signal strength in all 99 channels. I think I should get something !!
> 
> ...


The tuner is only a digital off air tuner so if you are looking to get local stations that are analog, the 211 tuner won't pick them up. The 811 receiver did have an analog and digital tuner.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lmanna said:


> This used to work fine with our old dish-box.


Perhaps you could share with us what your old box was? Our collective mind-reading capability seems to be reduced due to sun-spots or solar flares.


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

Do you subscribe to HD package? If not, you need to pay monthly fee (i think 5 bucks or so) to activate the OTA capability. That's sucks, I know.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

isantoso said:


> Do you subscribe to HD package? If not, you need to pay monthly fee (i think 5 bucks or so) to activate the OTA capability. That's sucks, I know.


No, you're thinking of HD LIL (from the satellite) which you get automatically (if they're offered in your DMA) if you pay for SD LIL.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

You should be able to TUNE any OTA digital channels that cover your location (OTA digitals are notorious for lesser coverage than their analog cousins). The 211 does not tune analog stations OTA.

If you want the EPG (program guide) information for any OTA channels you can tune you must subscribe to your own market's locals. If you don't subscribe to locals the OTA digitals will still be available (any your antenna can receive) but you won't be able to see program guide information.


----------



## lmanna (Apr 19, 2006)

lmanna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new owner of a ViP 211 and the Dish installed it while I was away. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get the OTA local channels to work. When I start the scanning for local OTA channels the signal strength is stuck at 0 as if no Antenna is connected. I connected an amplified rabbit ears antenna from RadioShack in the antenna in input and I get 0 signal strength in all 99 channels. I think I should get something !!
> 
> ...


SO here's more info on my situation:

- I live in Los Angeles West LA with several stations broadcasting in Digital and HD.

- I Had DISH until Oct 2005 with HDTV and no local feeds via Sat. I was able to get all OTA channels (Digital and non-digital) with a crappy rabbit ear antenna. I don't remember the old tuner model number but it was a crappy junk that lost the channel guide all the time and had to redownload everything at a rate of twice a week.

- I had to quit DiSh due to CC&R rules with Dish antennas in the complex where I live. I then went to Comcast and looked for ways to comply with the CCR rules. Basically I installed a tall pole in my backyard.

- Canceled Comcast and Called Dish again and asked for a NEW service tied in with SBC and cingular to combine services and get discounts (still not sure about how much I will be saving).

- Dish guy came and left the device without OTA configured (he then claimed to me that he had never done that before ). I tried to configure it myself using the same RadioShack Antenna and I get ZERO signal stgrength. HD looks nice, regular Sat channel look OK. Overall the SAT experience has been good but the OTA channels are not there. I don't care about having the guide for the locals, I just want to see them even if it's only the digital ones. ( I already know that the Vip211 can only tune in to digital stations .. but I should get something and not BLANK, don't you agree ? ).

How can I convince Dish that I need another tuner ? The last CSR wanted to charge me $ 90 for a technician to come out and asses the problem. I think this tuner is either defective or locked or something.

What could I be doing wrong ???

Thanks all in advance for any, ANY help !

Luigi--


----------



## Portland Pete (Apr 16, 2006)

lmanna said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new owner of a ViP 211 and the Dish installed it while I was away. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get the OTA local channels to work. When I start the scanning for local OTA channels the signal strength is stuck at 0 as if no Antenna is connected. I connected an amplified rabbit ears antenna from RadioShack in the antenna in input and I get 0 signal strength in all 99 channels. I think I should get something !!
> 
> ...


Don't stress yourself out trying to deal w/ dish csr's. Advanced tech level or better often has a knowledgable fix for customers w/ HD, but you can fix this yourself. I too tried amplified radio shack rabbit ears when first trying to pull in local OTA digitals. They didn't even register a signal (811 box). So I installed a digital rooftop antenna and it made all the difference. 90+ digital signal on all locals including fox. Upgraded to 211 box 2 months ago and got the same 90+ signal on all. Also I have never had a problem getting the digital locals to register on the EPG. Program info also works when available. You don't have to pay extra for OTA channels. You just need to subscribe to an HD package. OTA is included. Anyways that's what worked for me as far as signal goes. Configuring OTA channels is a snap once you can confirm a good signal. To configure the box has to see a good signal. Once you do a scan for channels you can add them to your EPG. Simple. Also post back if you are having digital audio problems (a/v sync off, intermittent audio loss, total audio loss). These are known software issues and are being worked on currently. If your box freezes up video and requires a hard/soft reset, this is a heat issue. put fans on it ASAP and the freezing should go away. Good luck.


----------

